# Application pour trouver un emploi : D'Job



## hoki456 (9 Juin 2010)

"D'Job " c'est une application super pratique, qui simplifie la recherche d'emploi. 
Elle propose de nombreuses offres d'emploi et met les candidats en relation direct avec les recruteurs. 


Avis à ceux qui cherchent un boulot


----------

